

App.net Hackathon: This Is The Energy Twitter Lost - jonmwords
http://readwrite.com/2012/10/26/hackers-make-waves-at-the-first-ever-appnet-hackathon

======
untog
Hmm. No. If Twitter had lost energy then you could expect them to _start_
holding hackathons- as it is, they have no need to do so. Their API is
everywhere.

While I'd like to believe that their rule changes are driving developers away,
I don't see much evidence- the huge user base is more than enough to make up
for it.

